# Hello from Dallas, Georgia



## Phil Pearce (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm Phil Pearce, Dallas Masonic Lodge No. 182, Dallas, GA.  MM for 42 years.  Director of Masonic Education for my Lodge, as well as Webmaster.  It's good to be here and I look forward to browsing the site.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 21, 2016)

Phil Pearce said:


> I'm Phil Pearce, Dallas Masonic Lodge No. 182, Dallas, GA.  MM for 42 years.  Director of Masonic Education for my Lodge, as well as Webmaster.  It's good to be here and I look forward to browsing the site.



Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd be interested to hear more about your Fellowcraft Club...


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 21, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 22, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Robert G (Jul 23, 2016)

Welcome, Bro. Pearce, to MyFreemasonry.com, the best masonic forum on the internet. I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Ben Poormokhtar (Jul 29, 2016)

Phil Pearce said:


> I'm Phil Pearce, Dallas Masonic Lodge No. 182, Dallas, GA.  MM for 42 years.  Director of Masonic Education for my Lodge, as well as Webmaster.  It's good to be here and I look forward to browsing the site.


Welcome Brother Phil, Good to hear from you.   Very nice website.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 2, 2016)

Welcome to the community here!


----------

